# Multicore ausschalten

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

wenn man bei einem Multicore Processor 2Kern einen Kern ausschaltet,

bringt das Energietechnisch vorteile?

Also bei einem Laptop laeuft der Akku dadurch laenger?

Kann man den im Betrieb aus- und einschalten?

Kann ich beim booten das Ding ausschalten ohnen einen neuen Kernel zu bauen?

Ich wuerde das ganz gerne mal ausprobieren.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ausschalten kannst du den nicht. Der Taktet sich doch aber sowieso auf ca 800Mhz runter wenn er nicht benutzt wird.

Selbst wenn du SMP im Kernel aus machst, ist der immer noch an.

Sebastian

----------

## Randy Andy

@ Hollowman.

Aber nur wenn alles richtig konfiguriert ist, nicht out of the box.

Genau hier sollte JoHo42 ansetzen mit seinen Überprüfungen.

Stichwort cpu throtteling und governor....

Da findet sich einiges, auch hier im forum, z.B. als ersten Einstieg:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-522739-highlight-govenor.html

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

das runtertackten habe ich drin.

Der Processor passt sich meiner Arbeitsweise an, ich arbeite langsam also arbeitet der Processor auch langsam.

Wenn ich das SMP ausschalte im Kernel ist der Processor noch an, er nimmt sich aber keine Rechenleistung oder sehe ich

das falsch?

Wenn da keine Rechenleistung ist ist da auch kein Energieverauch?

Keine Ahnung, darum frage ich mal nach.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## SvenFischer

Also, ich wage mal folgende Aussagen:

SMP - Der Kernel unterstützt (softwareseitig natürlich) mehr als einen Kern. Ab man das SMP deaktiviert könnte es passieren, das CPU frequency scaling nicht mehr funktioniert, oder

min. CPU Takt: Weniger geht per se nicht, also wird er selbst im "Leerlauf" von z.B. 800 MHz Energie verbrauchen.

Eine Komplettabschaltung einzelner Kerne ist mir noch nicht bekannt.

----------

## 69719

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> das runtertackten habe ich drin.
> 
> Der Processor passt sich meiner Arbeitsweise an, ich arbeite langsam also arbeitet der Processor auch langsam.
> ...

 

Wenn es eine Intel CPU ist, installier dir sys-power/powertop und starte es ohne Netzteil, dann siehst du wie viel Watt dein System verbraucht, anschließend schaltest du SMP aus und schaust ob sich etwas verändert. Mit powertop -d siehst du gegebenenfalls, was du im Kernel aktivieren mußt, damit es Statistiken sammeln kann.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

um was für einen Prozessor geht es überhaupt? Die neueren Prozessoren sind eigentlich alle in der Lage, einzelne Bausteine intern im Leerlauf automatisch auszuschalten, um Energie zu sparen. Das hat noch nicht einmal was mit der Software zu tun. Die Frequenzanpassung wird zwar durch die Software gesteuert, aber der Prozessor kann zum Beispiel wenn nur wenig zu tun ist, einfach mal eine ALU ausschalten.

Ob es dann noch Sinn macht, einen Kern von Hand auszuschalten, glaube ich kaum, aber vielleicht machst Du ja mit PowerTop andere Erfahrungen.

Viel Erfolg,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## JoHo42

Hi @all,

es ist ein AMD 64BIT dual core Processor.

Welcher jetzt genau weiss ich nicht.

Das Frequenzscalling benutze ich ist standart und laeuft auch wunderbar.

Ich kann zwar nur zwischen 800 1600 1800 2000 MHz waehlen und habe irgend

wo in /proc/ was gefunden, damit konnte ich den Processor auch auf 100 MHz schalten.

@escor

auf diese Tools verlasse ich mich nicht gerne.

Das ist nur eine Momentaufnahme, wie sich das Gerät bei normaler Arbeit verhält weiss man

damit immer noch nicht.

Ich würde ganz gerne einen Kern abschalten und zwei Akkuladungen damit arbeiten.

Mal schauen wie sich das so in der Geschwindigkeit und Laufzeit bemerkbar macht.

Vielleicht ist dadurch noch eine halbe Stunde Akkuleistung drin und weniger wärme.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## franzf

Schon mal ins Bios geschaut, ob du da einen Kern deaktivieren kannst?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Powertop liefert nicht wirklich eine Momentaufnahme, beim starten sammelt es erstmal die Daten über 5 Sekunden, wenn Du es dann aber im Hintergrund mitlaufen lässt, kann es auch über größere Zeitabschnitte Informationen sammeln.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## firefly

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Ich würde ganz gerne einen Kern abschalten und zwei Akkuladungen damit arbeiten.

 

Die Frage ist ob überhaupt die CPU bzw. der verwendete Chipsatz auf dem Mainboard das abschalten einzelner Kerne überhaupt unterstützt.

Es gibt eine Datei unter /sys mit der man eine CPU /CPU-Kern  deaktivieren kann:

http://howflow.com/tricks/how_to_turn_off_a_specific_cpu_core

Einen wirklichen vorteil sehe ich aber nicht. Denn dadurch werden alle aktionen auf dem Laptop langsamer ausgeführt, da ja Rechenpower fehlt.

Dadurch muss der einzelne Kern länger im Zustand "aktiv" sein um die Aktionen auszuführen, und verbraucht mehr Energie.

Es kann sogar sein, dass der Laptop durch das abschalten eines CPU-Kerns, im Endeffekt mehr Energie benötigt als wenn beide Kerne aktiv wären. Und du dadurch keine längere Batterielaufzeit erreichst. Aber das ist abhängig vom Workload.

----------

## SvenFischer

Nach soviel widersprüchlichen Aussagen interessiet mich das Ganze sehr:

1. Was für einen Einfluss hat SMP im Kernel?

2. Kann man in irgendeinem BIOS einzelne Kerne deaktivieren?

3. Kann man überhaupt per Softweare einzelne Kerne deaktivieren?

4. Werden einzelne Kernel auf der CPU evtl. hardwareseitig deaktiviert (welche Typen)?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> das runtertackten habe ich drin.
> 
> Der Processor passt sich meiner Arbeitsweise an, ich arbeite langsam also arbeitet der Processor auch langsam.
> ...

 

Du solltest eins nicht vergessen: Wenn du eine bestimmte CPU-lastige Aufgabe hast, dann rechnen da 2 Kerne dran 1 Minute und ziehen beide die volle Last, ein Kern alleine 2 Minuten, nur die halbe Last aber doppelte Zeit. Oder anders, ein Kern, der unter Vollast läuft, braucht genau so viel Energie wie 2 Kerne, die nur mit halber Frequenz laufen.

Wenn sich bei dir mehr tut, als dass beide Kerne rund um die Uhr im Leerlauf sind, wirst du da eher nichts sparen.

----------

## Genone

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Ich würde ganz gerne einen Kern abschalten und zwei Akkuladungen damit arbeiten.
> 
> Mal schauen wie sich das so in der Geschwindigkeit und Laufzeit bemerkbar macht.
> 
> Vielleicht ist dadurch noch eine halbe Stunde Akkuleistung drin und weniger wärme.

 

Angenommen man könnte einen Kern komplett abschalten wird sich das kaum nennenswert auf die Akkuleistung auswirken, denn:

- Insbesondere Mobilprozessoren verbrauchen im Idle-Betrieb sehr wenig Strom (in den tiefsten Schlafmodi sind sie fast komplett abgeschaltet)

- Unter Last steigt zwar die Leistungsaufnahem, aber das ist energietechnisch wie schon erwähnt weitestgehend ein Nullsummenspiel

- Je nach Prozessor bedeutet ein abgeschalteter Kern noch lange nicht halber Energieverbrauch

- Abhängig von der restlichen Hardware ist der Prozessor nicht unbedingt der grösste Verbraucher. AMD Prozessor hört sich eher nach nem günstigen Consumernotebook als nach auf Laufzeit optimiertem Subnotebook an, da werden also wohl Display, Chipsatz und evtl. Grafikchip ordentlich Energie verbrauchen.

Abgesehen davon kann es sein dass die Systemlast ingesamt steigt, da der verbliebene aktive Kern häufiger aufwachen muss und so nie in einen tiefen Schlafzustand wechselt (das hat jetzt nix mit cpufreq und co zu tun).

Und SMP softwareseitig abzuschalten könnte leicht nach hinten losgehen, da der ignorierte Kern mangels Steuerung durch das OS wahrscheinlich permanent mit vollem Takt und Spannung läuft. Wenn überhaupt, dann sollte man eher versuchen ihn über das CPU Hotplug Interface zu deaktivieren (k.A. welche Plattformen das unterstützen)

----------

## schachti

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Du solltest eins nicht vergessen: Wenn du eine bestimmte CPU-lastige Aufgabe hast, dann rechnen da 2 Kerne dran 1 Minute und ziehen beide die volle Last, ein Kern alleine 2 Minuten, nur die halbe Last aber doppelte Zeit. Oder anders, ein Kern, der unter Vollast läuft, braucht genau so viel Energie wie 2 Kerne, die nur mit halber Frequenz laufen.

 

Wenn aber der eine Kern doppelt so lange für die Aufgabe braucht, braucht das Gesamtsystem insgesamt mehr Strom - denn Display, Grafikkarte, Speicher, Festplatte etc. brauchen währenddessen ja auch Strom.

----------

